# Backing vs. walking out?



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I just purchased a 2H slant load trailer. I have loaded and unloaded all my horses in and they fit well. One mare, the largest at 16.2HH, doesn't seem to want to back out. She throws her head around and walks out forward. I wanted to know if it's okay if she walks forward out of the trailer? I am used to hauling a straight load and don't know if walking forward is a bad thing or not? I am not afraid to work with her and make her back out. She's more comfortable walking forward, and I'll let her, provided it's okay. All of the other mares will back out fine, just not Lexi!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I personally don't think its a big deal. It would be a good idea to continue working with her at backing out just because it is a very good fundamental for all horses, but don't sweat over it too much. If she can comfortably turn, it should be fine. I know of plenty of people who let their horses walk out of the trailer. The only risk I can really think of off the top of my head is that when trailering her with another horse, she might bump another horse when trying to turn and scare them, this causing a kick or a head getting banged on the roof if one were to rear.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My qh ALWAYS walks out. I just started doing it with paint as well. They both know how to back out, but walking out head forward seems to be less stressful for both. So why not? :wink:

P.S> I have 2H slant as well...


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been told many times that it is only safe to back horses out of trailers, no matter what the configuration, but have never been given an explanation for why walking out should be a no-no beyond "it's just safer." 

I have a small stock trailer, no divider, and Scout walks out. He does so slowly and carefully, and stops at the door for me to step down before he does. I'm very picky about trailer manners, lol. High on my list of things to teach him is how to back out equally well, just in case he is ever sold and someone down the line tries to back him out or load him into a straight load trailer. I'm a firm believer in preparing horses for any contingency. :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

As long as it's done in a controlled manner, on my terms, I let my horse exit however he wants. Ironically he mixes it up. He even stands differently coming and going...goofball.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

The thing with going out forwards, is your horse could possibly jump, or run over you. However, if they can walk out and off normally, it shouldn't be a big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

She can turn comfortably and seems pretty good with walking off calmly. I just wanted to know if anyone had any reasoning (like scoutrider said) for why it's not safe? I can see if the horse were to run over you...makes sense...but she does fine, so I think I will just let her turn and walk out since she is more comfortable with it. 

I was able to get my problem loader into the trailer today. I had my husband spank the ground whenever she tried to back up and release all pressure as she came forward. She is now loading MUCH better. I gave her dinner tonight in the trailer to make her see it's not horrible and make her get better accustomed to it. 

Thanks for all the helpful replies!


----------



## rockinD (Jun 29, 2011)

I think they should know how to back out of a trailer so you can use that if you have to. Other than that, as long as they're respectful, I let my horse come out however each one is most comfortable. I use my divider bar though and never let two loose in the trailer together.

I seem to recall my equine chiropractor telling me one of the worst things physically for a horse is backing out of a trailer. This was many years ago, and I don't remember what the logic behind it was. Obviously something skeletal, but I don't remember what the actual effect was.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I will keep working with her on backing out. She had horrible ground manners when I first bought her, and I have worked that out. I don't anticipate it being a difficult fix. I just wanted to know if it was bad if they walked out forward and why. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to walk mine out but the vet told me not to after my horse injured his shoulder from the weight landing on the front end like that. I would also think there is more of a chance of the horse jumping on you.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Claymore I always back out, because he is so large there is rarely room for him to comfortably turn around without bumping his shoulder into the folded back divider (or risking smooshing me). The rest of the horses I allow to turn around and walk out.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If there is no ramp, I actually prefer to walk them out forwards, although my horse will back out.

A few years ago at a show while unloading a horse's back legs slipped under the trailer and the horse fell backwards, hit his head and bled out on the ground. I personally would rather have a broken leg or foot than a dead horse so I turn mine around and give him plenty of room to leap as much as he wishes. I also avoid anything without a ramp, hr backs down ramps just great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a friend who's horse would not walk in or back out of a trailer to save her life, so every time, they loaded her backwards, hauled her facing the rear, and walked her out after the ride. Worked like a dream.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I personally would take the time to teach her to back out.

As you never know when a situation arises that your for what ever reason cannot turn her around, then your SOL as she has built up a habit of only walking out, this could pose an injury risk to yourself and the horse if she decided to_ loose_ it during a situaiton where she needs to back out.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never ever backed a horse out of a trailer or lorry.

In trailers I have only traveled horses facing forwards and with a front ramp so I just walked them out the front ramp.

In my lorry the horses travel sideways and they ALWAYS walk forwards down the ramp. Far safer. You should get barged or trampled going forwards as you should be at thier shoulder anyway.

There is no more risk of a horse doing damage coming down a step forwards then there is when jumping or even just p*ssing around in the field.

Infact I do know of one horse who backed out of a trailer slipped, paniced, caught its leg on the side of the trailer and ripped its leg open. It had to be PTS on the show field as it had severed all the tendons in its legs entirely.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Back them out and let them know when they are needing to step down.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Maverick101 said:


> I personally would take the time to teach her to back out.
> 
> As you never know when a situation arises that your for what ever reason cannot turn her around, then your SOL as she has built up a habit of only walking out, this could pose an injury risk to yourself and the horse if she decided to_ loose_ it during a situaiton where she needs to back out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


 I agree.

There are pros and cons for both ways of coming out. Backing, the horse can slip and get a leg caught under the trailer. Forward, they can be more likely to rush out. Forward is easier for the horse while backing can be more difficult.

I like to have the horse back out. One of our mares would not back out for anything. After working with her, she backs out just fine. What I did with her was to have her get one leg in, then back out and away from the trailer. Then two in and back out. Three and back out. Finally all four and back out. I think that the problem most horses have with backing out is they are unsure of stepping down.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think if your horse walks off calmly and controlled and has enough room inside to turn around then letting them walk off is fine.

My old man, who is a saint about 99% of life will not back off a step up. Will not. Period. (Says me who found out the hard way - an hour of fighting at a barn where he was only being taken off so a horse further in could be dropped off.) He will self load and self unload (when told, obviously) on any trailer with a ramp. No hesitation. He self loads into a step up. He rides fine. He reloads fine. He will not back off. Period.

Since my trailer has plenty of room for him to turn around and he walks off calmly I see no reason to force the issue.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My guys can do both (though Ginger is a bit too long to do it, and I hate it when she does). Straight load they obviously have to back out, but with a stock trailer if they are small enough to turn around without hurting themselves, I don't see a problem with it. Though it probably would be a good thing to work on, just in case she gets so used to turning around that she doesn't remember how to back out of a straight load.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I prefer backing out, i own a straight load so my horses have no choice unless they want to stay in there. 
My friend has a VERY pushy Percheron cross (i have told said friend I am no longer hauling/handling her horse until she properly trains her) And my friend says horses should never be backed out, so she turns her around to get out and the horse charges! Everytime, and has even busted a door like this. My friend is 5'8" 180lbs and can more or less control her, but the rest of us cant! I have seen a few people in my years get trampled by a horse turning and rushing from the trailer. After they back out a few times its not that hard, plus they can turn their head and watch where they are going.


----------



## EdgarQH (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi every one, I'm new to this forum and it sounds like thiers a lot of good information posted.
I just wanted to put my experence and thought in this topic.
I've had rideing and have raceing quarter horses and have unloaded both ways but if the area I'm unloading at is a little to steep of a drop I make sure to back them out.
For two reasons one they might jump & slip or land wrong and injure thier knees, ankle or shoulder its happen to me.
I'll look for a spot where the back of the trailer will be low to the ground so if they want to unload forward or backward its no big deal.
If the back of your trailer door folds down then I would think its a non-issue.

Hope some of this helps & good luck.


----------

